# What hamster to get for children



## WorzelG (Mar 13, 2017)

Afternoon all.

We are looking to get the children hamsters but not sure whether to go for Syrian or Dwarf. They would like their pets to be a bit socialable, but they are 9 & 4 yrs of age. At the moment we are leaning towards dwarfs but not sure these will be suitable for a 4yr old.

Any advice on hamsters and children is much appreciated. 

WorzelG


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I would go for male Syrians, as they tend to be the most placid.

Syrians cannot be kept together, whereas some Dwarf varieties can live in groups.

If your children want to be able to handle their hamsters, the best way is to allow the hamster to climb onto their open hand.

Female Syrians come into season every few days and can have a tendency to bite if touched or picked up, hence the fact that males tend to be a better choice.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Syrians are better due to their bigger size and they are slower. 

Never let them handle the hamster without adult supervision though.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Out of Syrian or dwarf I'd go for a male Syrian.

Have you considered rats from a decent breeder? 

They are very sociable & great for kids, hams are nice but being nocturnal they can be active at inconvenient times for children.


----------



## Lolapop87 (Feb 3, 2017)

I would go for a syrain as they are bigger than a dwarf and easier to handle For children


----------



## WorzelG (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks all. Syrians it is. I just need to convince the little lady she needs a name in her life


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's some links:

http://www.midlandhamsterclub.co.uk/breeders.html

https://www.facebook.com/southernhamsterclub/?fref=ts

And some local breeders (Doric belongs to a friend of mine):
https://www.facebook.com/DoricHM/

https://www.facebook.com/vectishams/

https://www.facebook.com/bournevalleyhamsters/
https://www.facebook.com/bournevalleyhamsters/


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Best thin you can do IMO to ensure your gammy stays happy and friendly is to get as big a cage as possible- Alaska and hamster heaven are popular ones; they allow for a 12inch wheel for the hammy to break into a comfortable stride when running too, so they won't become frustrated from boredom


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Rats are the best small pets for children - ask any vet


----------

